# Sentra W/ Tein S-tech springs camber issues????



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

If i were to lower my 1997 Sentra 4 door gxe with Tein S-tech springs, would i face any camber issues using my stock 13" wheels? Im going to go with 14" alloys eventually but the springs are coming first... 
So my question is: will camber effect my tires drastically and will camber plates be necessary??..i drive about 200miles a week and if i had to get new tires every 2 months i would not be happy. is anybody running tein springs?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Magicman520 said:


> If i were to lower my 1997 Sentra 4 door gxe with Tein S-tech springs, would i face any camber issues using my stock 13" wheels? Im going to go with 14" alloys eventually but the springs are coming first...
> So my question is: will camber effect my tires drastically and will camber plates be necessary??..i drive about 200miles a week and if i had to get new tires every 2 months i would not be happy. is anybody running tein springs?


You should be able to get your car within factory spec. with those springs. I ran Sportline's for a long time and never had any issues because I was able to get the alignment within factory spec. without a kit. Just take it to a good alignment shop. The other thing is toe can kill your tires faster than camber problems. Get it aligned right away after the install.


----------

